# Forellenangeln im Winter



## Nobbi 78 (2. Dezember 2008)

Moin!
Ich will dieses Wochenende mal wieder zum Forellenpuff fahren und wollte fragen ob schleppen mit Spirolino bei diesen Temperaturen noch sinn macht oder ob ich mit einer stationären Montage besser beraten bin? Die Teiche sind ca. 2m tief!#c


----------



## andy_Spro (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

hallo,

ich schleppe immer im winter aber dafür fast über grund probiere es einfach mit einen schnell sinkenden sbirolino

und eine grund montage mit auftreibenden köder


----------



## Motte 69 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Hallo Nobi
Natürlich kannst du auch bei diesen Temparaturen mit dem sbiro. schleppen.... nur das ganze in Zeitlupe...und alle sbiro.testen(schwimmend,halb-sinkend u.schnell-sinkend) Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten beim Forellen Angeln,die du auch alle versuchen solltest,--auf Grund--mit dem Bodentaster--áuf Pose--besonders mit Lebendköder--(Made,Bienenmade,Mehlwürmer u.Würmer-- versuche auch mal Heringsfetzen--denn sie Beissen heute so u.morgen so.. 
Petri

#hGruß Motte 69#h


----------



## andy_Spro (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

@motte hallo das mit dem heringsfetzen habe ich zum erstem mal gehört hattest du da mit schon mal erfolg

gurß


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## froxter (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

hi,

hab kürzlich eine ReFo auf Sardinenfetzen gefangen und eine auf KöFi (kleine Laube), beides auf Grund an der Pose.


----------



## Motte 69 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

hallo Andy
Im Winter immer....aber mit sbiro oder Pose geschleppt...

Gruß Motte


----------



## Slipknot1 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Hallo

Ich war am Montag von 6:00 Uhr bis 13 Uhr bei einem Forellenteich (0,5 Hektar groß und 4,5 Meter tief. Der Pächter meinte das der Teich SEHR gut besetzt ist. 

Am Anfang hatte ich 2 Ruten.
1. Rute: Bienenmaden - 10er Haken 2 Meter Vorfach - Wirbel - 8gr Pose - 25er Schnur - 3Meter DiabloIII Balzer Rute.
2. Rute Maden - 10er Haken 2 Meter Vorfach - kleine auftreibende Pilotkugel - Wirbel - Bodentaster - 25er Schnur - 3 Meter Exori Rute.

Als es hell wurde habe ich eine Rute mit nem Horizontalzocker + Powerbait umgebaut. Ich hatte den 2-4 Meter tief laufenden drauf. Mit 14 gramm.








Na ja als ich das erstemal mit Powerbait rausschmiss hat auch gleich ne Forelle gebissen 

30 Min später die nächste. 

Na ja danach ging gar nichts mehr. :r
Hab den Teich überall befischt. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
Ich habe sehr langsam geschleppt. Mit Pausen und auch in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten.

Ich hab mal ein Video gesehen wo ein schwimmender Sbirolino auf dem Wasser geführt wurde und der Köder in 3 Metern tiefe angeboten bekam. Hätte ich das vielleicht mal ausprobieren sollen?

An der 2. Rute war ja der Bodentaster, der Köder wurde in ca. 1,5 Meter tiefe angeboten. Stehen Forellen noch tiefer am Grund? Hätten 20cm gereicht?  An der Angel ging gar nichts.


----------



## BlackLions (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Hallo,

je nach Umgebungstemperatur kann es schon sein das deine Forellen relativ tief gestanden haben.

Im großen und ganzen hast Du aber nichts falsch gemacht. Hast ja fast alle Möglichkeiten ausgelotet.#6


----------



## Slipknot1 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Okay, ich check bloß nicht genau wie das mit dem Zocker geht.

Hab ja 2-4 Meter, aber wenn ich den gaaaaaaaaaanz langsam laufen lasse schleift der Köder doch übern Grund oder nicht?


----------



## BlackLions (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Hier spielen noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle, z.B. die Farbe deines Teiges. Ab und an eine Stop einzulegen ist auch nicht verkehrt. Wenn die Forellen träge sind jagen die deinem Köder auch keine größeren Strecken hinterher.#d
Ich denke mal das deine Forellen einfach nur satt waren. Und dieses Futter kommt in dieser Jahreszeit nicht auf natürliche Weise in den Teich.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Ich orientiere mich oft an den anderen Anglern:
Wenn bei mir nix beisst, fische so wie es die Angler am See machen, bei denen es beisst.
Wenn es bei niemandem beisst, probiere ich die Methoden durch, die die anderen erfolglosen Angler nicht ausüben.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Kann ich diese Glasröhrchen (ich komm jetzt nicht drauf wie die Dinger heissen) auch zum schleppen über Grund benutzen? Das müsste doch noch unauffälliger sein als mit Bodentaster oder sinkenden Spiro oder?


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Die Dinger nennen sich "GHOST"


----------



## Palerado (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Funktionieren tut das an sich.
Ich habe nur festgestellt dass ich an sich zu dämlich zum schleppen bin, aber das ist mein Problem


----------



## Fanne (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*



Palerado schrieb:


> Funktionieren tut das an sich.
> Ich habe nur festgestellt dass ich an sich zu dämlich zum schleppen bin, aber das ist mein Problem




mach dir nix draus, bist nicht der einzige , ich bin auch zu dumm zum schleppen 


müsste mir mal nen schlepplehrer suchen#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Kann ich diese Glasröhrchen (ich komm jetzt nicht drauf wie die Dinger heissen) auch zum schleppen über Grund benutzen? Das müsste doch noch unauffälliger sein als mit Bodentaster oder sinkenden Spiro oder?


 
Klar, allerdings sinken Ghosts i.d.R. zu langsam. Tremarellas oder Saltarellos (ich hoffe richtig geschrieben) sinken sehr viel Schneller, da aus Blei.


----------



## Nolfravel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Moin,

Ich würde vorschlagen mit einer Rute in Zeitlupe zu schleppen und mit ner andren Naturköder benutzen...

Petri


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich würde vorschlagen mit einer Rute in Zeitlupe zu schleppen und mit ner andren Naturköder benutzen...
> 
> Petri


 

Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen echt angebracht #6


----------



## Palerado (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Klar, allerdings sinken Ghosts i.d.R. zu langsam. Tremarellas oder Saltarellos (ich hoffe richtig geschrieben) sinken sehr viel Schneller, da aus Blei.


Es kommt ja dabei auf die Tiefe des Gewässers an.
Ich denke nicht dass man mit einem Tremarella in einem 1,50m tiefe Gewässer langsam schleppen kann.
Allerdings kommt man natürlich mit den Ghosts in einem 6m tiefen See nicht vernünftig runter.

Man bräuchte mal so eine Auflistung welche Schlepphilfe bei welcher Tiefe am besten ist.


----------



## DerNachbar666 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Also wo ich das letzte mal am forellenpuff war haben ich 10 forellengefangen mit schwimmenden Sbirolino und ein 80cm langevorfach und als köder hab ich Köfi/Made genommen ,aber nur 6-8 m vom ufer weitgewurfen .


----------



## alte garde (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*



andy_Spro schrieb:


> @motte hallo das mit dem heringsfetzen habe ich zum erstem mal gehört hattest du da mit schon mal erfolg
> 
> gurß


Hering kann man das ganze Jahr als Köder verwenden. Geruch und sein Glitzern im Wasser machen ihn unübersehbar. Ich verwende selbst im Sommer geschnipselten Hering im Futterkorb, sowie in Verbindung mit nem Wurmbündel am Haken erfolgreich zum Welsfang.
Einfach im Frühjahr fangen, in Portionen zu ca. 5 Stck in den Frost und man hat das ganze Jahr Köderfisch.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

ich angel selten an forellen anlagen , wollte aber mal im frühjahr mal dort hin , kann man auch mir naturködern schleppen die sich nicht drehen oder sollte ich lieber mit pb fischen ??


----------



## Gladiator (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

sbirolino fliege mit silikonbeinchen sehr langsam führen.
bodentaster als grungmontage mit pilotkugel als auftrieb und madenbündel am haken geht auch .
der bodentaster verhindernt das die schnur im grund versinkt und der fisch merkt weniger widerstand .
man muss aber wissen wo die fische stehn und die auftriebshöhe mit nen kleinen blei festlegen


----------



## DerNachbar666 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

hallo leute hab mal ne kleine frage wenn ich schleppen möchte brauche ich da ne bestimmte rute?? 


GrUß DerNachbar666


----------



## Gladiator (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*



DerNachbar666 schrieb:


> hallo leute hab mal ne kleine frage wenn ich schleppen möchte brauche ich da ne bestimmte rute??
> 
> 
> GrUß DerNachbar666



leichtes gesirr halt auf forellen.
und wenn du sbirolino schleppen willst dann holste dir ne teure sbirolino rute.
oder wie ich es mache 4 meter rute 5-30 gr wg der erste ring sollte aber schon weiter vom griff entfernt sein als bei anderen ruten


----------



## DerNachbar666 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

ich hab ne rute von daiwa 40-90 g wurfgewicht und ne länge von 3.30m


----------



## barschzocker1961 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

mit 90 gramm |kopfkrat
ma mit kann man die ja erschlagen:q
im frühjahr sollte man dann ähnlich wie im winter fischen ???


----------



## andy_Spro (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*



Gladiator schrieb:


> leichtes gesirr halt auf forellen.
> und wenn du sbirolino schleppen willst dann holste dir ne teure sbirolino rute.
> oder wie ich es mache 4 meter rute 5-30 gr wg der erste ring sollte aber schon weiter vom griff entfernt sein als bei anderen ruten




warum soll er sich eine teure rute holen es gibt schon sehr gute spirolino ruten zu einen verhältnismäßig günstigen preis um die 60 -80 euro z.b. die comoran spezilend mit zwei wechsel spitzen oder die spro inspitation trout match in 3,90 5-30g oder legst ein bischen mehr drauf und holst dir eine shimano bestmaster die fische ich und bin sehrt zu frieden mit der rute die anderen beiden habe ich auch schon gefischt und sind sehr shöne spiro ruten


----------



## barschzocker1961 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

man brauch keine teure rute fü über 100 euro das ist quatsch, wie schon geschrieben es gibt klasse ruten für 60 €


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Hab die Rute hier http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...mages?q=exori+trout+project+3&um=1&hl=de&sa=N sehr geiles Teil#6Gruß Pitti


----------



## barschzocker1961 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

wie ne blinker montage hautschnur wirbel blinker:q


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

an den forellensee da wo ich wohne hat eine tiefe von 18 metern wieviel meter muss ich vom grund auftreibent machen mit powerbait ?


----------



## barschzocker1961 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

so tief |bigeyes
da must du probieren 
ich würde iom flacheren angeln


----------



## DerNachbar666 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

der See Ist aber sehr tief ich glaube nich das die fische so tief stehen...|jump:


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

ja kann man nicht ändern aber das ist der forellenpuff der am nähesten ist kein bock immer irgentwo hinzufahren der ist nur ca 700 meter entfernt


----------



## DerNachbar666 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

ist der see an jeden stellen 18 m tief ?


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

weiss ich nicht so genau das ist der --> Forellensee-schenefeld.de


----------



## chub24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Mano bei mir gibs nur nen Forellensee  wo man nach Kilo bezahlen muss.#q#q:r|krach:#q#q


----------



## voice (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

hallo nachbar....geh mal in das internetauktionshaus und gib browning ein... dann such nach matchrute... dann steiger bis max 45 € und dann hast du eine klasse forellenrute...
voice


----------



## DerNachbar666 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

aber ist gibt viele internetauktionshäuser


----------



## voice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

versuchs mal mit ebay.....


----------



## DerNachbar666 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

ok ich guck ma thx


----------



## DerNachbar666 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Hey leute ich hab ne frage . Ich seh bei vielen leuten beim bissanzeiger das dich da noch so was dranhaben was an der schnurr häng z.B rod pot ich hab ein einzelnen bissanzeiger zum raufschrauben brauch ich da auch so ein teil?


Gruß´Dernachbar


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*



DerNachbar666 schrieb:


> Hey leute ich hab ne frage . Ich seh bei vielen leuten beim bissanzeiger das dich da noch so was dranhaben was an der schnurr häng z.B rod pot ich hab ein einzelnen bissanzeiger zum raufschrauben brauch ich da auch so ein teil?
> 
> 
> Gruß´Dernachbar


 


Du meinst bestimmt einen SWINGER oder ???


----------



## DerNachbar666 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

ja brauch man die auch bein einem einzelenen bissanzeiger zum rauschrAUben an so ein stap???? bitte schnelle antwort danke =)


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

@TE, habe auch deine "PN" gelesen, nur verstehe Ich nich so ganz was Du meinst...

Ich versuch das mal : Du hast wohl nen RP , mit drei Auflagen ... an einer Auflage haste nen Bissanzeiger ! ??? ... An diesen willste noch nen Swinger anbringen?? Und fragst Dich jetzt ob das "SINNVOLL" oder "WICHTIG" ist ! ??? Nein es ist nicht wichtig... Der Swinger zeigt Dir Bisse von Fischen an die auf´s Ufer zuschwimmen... Also der Swinger fällt ab...Für mehr ist er auf dem RP meines Wissens nicht zu gebrauchen....Den die abziehenden zeigt Dir ja Dein Bissanzeiger an ...

Wenn Ich Dich jetzt falsch verstanden habe, dann schreib mir doch einfach nochmal...


----------



## DerNachbar666 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Nein ich hab kein RP nur ein stab wo man den bissazeiger raufschraubt und da frag ich mich ob ich auch ein swinger brauche


----------



## Hersk (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Den Swinger würde ich beim angeln mit einem Bissanzeiger auf einem RP oder einem Erdspieß auf jedenfall nehmen, denn es kann immer mal vorkommen das man einen fallbiss bekommt. Das ist nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln der fall. 

Gruß


----------



## Dorsch_killer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Kurz frage!

Beissen die forellen Gut bei Minus Graden?  im schnitt ca -2 bis -3 Grad am tag! Welche köder lebend oder powerbait?


----------



## DerNachbar666 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

also ich angel meistens in diesen temperraturen mit köfi/made und wenn nichts geht dann mit powerpait


----------



## Fauli89 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

hallo,

Wenn du die Fische gefunden hast wirst du auch n Biss bekommen. Würde mit feiner Montage und Naturködern angeln.Es reicht im Winter auch eine einzelne Bienenmade oder 2 normale Maden mit ner kleinen Styroporkugel vom Grund ca. 30-60cm auftreibend je nach See..


----------



## Bausi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Jepp und auch Rogen kann im Winter ein ganz hervorragender Köder sein!

Liebe Grüße
Bausi


----------



## Fauli89 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

@Bausi egal was ich mache das fliegt immer vom Haken ab #c aber wenns mal dran bleibt super fängig :vik:


----------



## Bausi (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

@Fauli: Hast Du den Rogen vorher eingefroren? Anschl. kann man ihn eigentlich ganz gut mehrfach auf den Haken ziehen, ist von der Konsistenz dann recht faserig!
Beim Eisangeln kann Dir das derzeit ja auch nicht passieren...


----------



## Fauli89 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Ne habe den direkt nach dem Fang bisher immer Frisch verwendet. Das war der reinste "Flatterkram" wenn ich das mal so nennen darf. Bei den Temperaturen würde ich meine Hände auch nicht aus den Handschuhen nehmen :-D für keine Forelle der Welt 

gruß Alex


----------



## Forellen Jo (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

Bei nem Teich der so 2-3 Meter tief is.
Wie sollte man dort die Auftriebshöhe wählen und wie lang das Vorfach.Ich mein wenns nur 30 cm auftreibend sind dann reicht doch schon n 70er Vorfach oder


----------



## stanleyclan (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Forellenangeln im Winter*

also ich bin zwar kein Experte aber erstens kann man die Audtriebshöhe am Anfang noch nicht sagen...man weiß ja nicht auf welcher tiefe die Forellen stehen....aber ich würde ein 2meter Vorfach wählen und mich dann mit nem kleinen Schrotblei langsam durch die Schichten angeln. denn nur in einer tiefe mit höchstens 70cm zu angeln würd ich persönlich nicht machen aber muss jeder selber wissen


----------

